# Fruits in diet?



## bmac520 (Jan 23, 2008)

I was wondering if fruits are ok to feed to a puppy GSD. Like bananas or apples.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Sure, in small amounts. They shouldn't make up so much of the diet that other things go lacking, but a little fruit can offer some extra nutrition. But NO grapes or raisins. These can be toxic to dogs in much quantity. 

Mine like bananas, blueberries, strawberries, peaches, apples...

As treats, you can just feed a bite of raw fruit. But dogs can't digest plant-based foods very well, so mashing, cooking, or freezing any fruits or vegetables will make it a bit more nutritious. 

If you like the idea of feeding "people food" to your pup, also consider feeding him little bites of other things--especially meat, fish, cheese, eggs, yogurt, cooked vegetables--all of these things can be interesting treats or mix-ins for his food. I'm not a big fan of feeding dogs much (if any) starch (bread, pasta, potatoes, corn, etc.)


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

This post made me chuckle and recall my former neighbor's dog. 

My neighbor planted strawberries along her fence. Never got a one - every time they rippened, her dog did the picking and the eating for her!

Mine aren't real big on fruit but do like cooked green beans, carrots, yogurt, cottage cheese, cheese, chicken, turkey, and anything once attached to a cow.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

You just can't feed the dogs the seeds from the apples as the seeds contain cyanide.


----------

